# برنامج لفك أي باسوورد لأي ملف {txt,pdf,doc,zip,rar,acrobat,xls,vba.............. .}



## خبير.ص (8 أبريل 2007)

Passware Kit recovers all kinds of passwords for the world's most popular office application files, including Excel, Word, WinZip, Windows XP/2000/NT, Access, Outlook, Quicken, WordPerfect, VBA, 1-2-3, ACT!, Paradox, Organizer, Schedule, WordPro and more.





http://www.zshare.net/download/passwarekit8-7z.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/24924151/PasswareKit8.7z​


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (9 أبريل 2007)

مششششششكور جدا جدا


----------



## أبوالحارث (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس يحيى (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكوريين على البرنامج وبارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## softchem (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم
جارى التحميل ,,,,,,ونجرب ونرى


----------



## softchem (10 أبريل 2007)

لا يقتح ملفات pdf المقفلة؟ جربت ذلك


----------



## ماهرالهذال (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا شكرا والله يوفقك مع تحيات ماهر الهذال.


----------



## أشرف كلاي (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرااا جدا علي هذا الملتقي الجيد


----------



## أشرف كلاي (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي البنامج 
جاري تحميله 
وارجوا ان يكون مفيد :12:


----------



## ali_sgc (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جداً


----------



## snayper (18 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jmoeei (18 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء لكم الشكر على هذا البرنامج المفيد والسهل ويعطيكم الف عافية 
اخوكم /حسن


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خبير.ص (23 أبريل 2007)

softchem قال:


> لا يقتح ملفات pdf المقفلة؟ جربت ذلك





اذ ا كان الامر كذالك فتوجد برامج متخصصة ل PDF


----------



## نعمان حمدى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## sherien (18 سبتمبر 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk u


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## المهندس الأسير (19 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز: الوصلة لا تعمل بارك الله فيك..


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز الرابط يعمل اخي المهندس الاسير


----------



## جمال جودة علي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى


----------



## السيف العربي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء . ونتمنى من العزيز الجليل ان يدخلك الجنة من اوسع ابوابها


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

حزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وكل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم


----------



## م/محمد محرم (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الميكانيكا (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جاري التحميل ومشكور جدا وانشاء الله خير


----------



## الجبل الاشم (3 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع هذا الموضوع ....بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الجبل الاشم (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل جدا ....


----------



## snayper (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مششششششكور جدا جدا


----------



## new daz (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. اللهم ارحم شهدائنا ..


----------



## amir eleslam (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى وجارى التحميل


----------



## م المصري (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا,,, جاري التحميل ,,,


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عمر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

تحية وبعد
قمت بتنزيل هذا الملف ولكنه غير قابل للفتح ما البرنامج الذي يفتحه؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

كنت فين من زمان
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## maitham namah (22 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا للجهود المتميزة


----------



## aga63 (17 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج والمجهود الكبير. بارك الله فيك.


----------



## mohamed choura (19 مارس 2010)

machkourrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mastar (19 مارس 2010)

الف شكر اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (23 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (23 مارس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankes


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
البرنامج انتهت صلاحية تنزيله رجاء اعادة تحميله على الفور شيرد
و مشكور على الكتب القيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.zahid (24 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد بوجود مشكلة بالروابط والبرنامج ,.... نرجو التأكد ومن ثم اعادة التحميل..وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer sameer (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## helal73 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abdelrahim (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عمرالمحمدى على (17 مارس 2011)

الملف غير موجود على هذا الرابط


----------



## حياه الرو (18 مارس 2011)

جميل البرنامج بس احمله واشغله ازاى حد يعرفنى


----------



## Ahmad Okour (20 مارس 2011)

ممكن اسأل الاخوة ؟؟؟؟ حد فيكم جرب البرنامج قبل ما يعلق ... البرنامج أصلا لا يمكن تنصيبه


----------



## ah25 (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس


----------



## Ali Munaf (20 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohamed ezz (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## البعث (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي عالبرنامج لاكن موقع http://www.zshare.net موقع فيه دعايات اباحية ارجو منك عدم تحميل الملفات فيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## aaar (3 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع
*


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا
وفقك الله


----------



## hamzatoon (24 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------

